# Testigos de la temperatura de aceite



## cristian642 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hola gente. Bue, en principio saludo y felicito a todos los que aportan datos y experiencia a los aficionados y gente con ganas de hacer cosas utiles, 
El tema mio es el siguiente , espero me puedan ayudar, tengo un Renaut 12 muy viejitp ( 1973), hace tiempo se prendio fuego parte del motor, decidi hacer toda la instalacion electrica y lo hice, pero me quedo un problema, ba , 2 problemas, pasa que los resrigos de temperatura y aceite funcionan al reves, siiiii, pongo en contacto el auto, prenden las luces testigos, lo arranco y siguen prendidas, cuando tomo un poco de temperatura (75º) se apaga y el de aceite sique prendida, el resto del instrumental funciona perfecto, EN QUE FALLE ????????????????????, les agradezco si me pueden ayudar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 2, 2010)

El testigo de aceite es un switch por presión NC (Normal Cerrado), si no hay presión se encuentra conduciendo y como la lámpara está conectada en serie con este, enciende.

El testigo de temperatura de "Algunos" modelos de Renault es doble, prende cuando está frío y también prende por sobre-temperatura.

El sensor de temperatura del reloj (Termómetro) es una resistencia NTC, a medida que calienta disminuye su temperatura y provoca un mayor desvío de la aguja.

En general trabaja todo poniendo a chasis alguna señal, por ejemplo, la lámpara de presión de aceite se encuentra conectada a +Vcc (12Vcc) a través de la llave de contacto, y se conecta a -Vcc (Chasis) a través del sensor de presión.


----------



## cristian642 (Jun 3, 2010)

Muchas gracias por responder, mira, aseguro que los bulvos funcionan correctamente, con lo que uso el auto ya estaria con el motor fundido, serias ran amable de presentarme un circuito ( croquis plano ) de cpmp cpnectar esos cables?? no tiene reloj, solo lamparas testigos, y es muy raro que las dos funcionen al revez.


----------



## francisco128 (Jun 3, 2010)

hola aca te dejo el diagrama del reault R12 esto te va servir ,decime si no te paso otra esquema del R12 decieme el aÑo del R12...SALUDOS SUERTE


----------

